# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Obama's birther facts - Revisited

## Daily Bread

_Some Food For Thought__


_*FOUR Simple questions  from an attorney*_Here's  what I  would like to know. If the TRUTH ever comes out and it   
is  decided  that Obama was never eligible to be president, what  happens 
to all the laws he signed into being and all the executive orders?_ _
   Should they all be  null and void? 
   Here are 4 Simple  questions from a reputable attorney...This really 
should get your  "gray matter" to churning, even if you are an Obama fan. 
   For all you  "anti-Fox  News" folks, none of this information came from 
Fox.  All of it  can be  verified from legitimate sources (Wikipedia,  the 
Kapiolani  hospital  website itself, and a good history book, as  noted 
herein). It is very  easy for someone to check out. 

    4 Simple Questions  ..... 

    1.  Back in  1961 people of color were called 'Negroes__�__.  So how can  the 
Obama 'birth  certificate' state he is  "African-American" when the  term 
wasn't even used at  that time  ?

    2. The birth  certificate that the White House released lists Obama's 
birth as August 4,  1961 and Lists Barack Hussein Obama as his father. 
No big deal, Right?  At the time of Obama's birth, it also  shows that 
his father is aged  25 years old, and that Obama's father was born in "Kenya, East  Africa". 
   This wouldn't seem  like anything of concern, except the fact that 
Kenya did not even  exist until 1963, two whole years after Obama's 
birth, and 27 years  after his father's birth. How could Obama's father 
have been born in a  country that did not yet Exist? 
   Up and until Kenya  was formed in 1963, it was known as the "British 
East Africa  Protectorate". (check it below)
__ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kenya_%.../wiki/Kenya%29
__
    3.  On the  Birth Certificate released by the White House, the listed 
place of birth is  "Kapi'olani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital". 
   This cannot be,  because the hospital(s) in question in 1961 were 
called "KauiKeolani  Children's Hospital" and "Kapi'olani  Maternity 
Home",  respectively. 
   The name did not  change to Kapi'olani Maternity & Gynecological 
Hospital until 1978,  when these two hospitals merged. How can this 
particular name of  the hospital be on a birth certificate dated 1961 
if this name had not  yet been applied to it until 1978? 
   (CHECK IT  BELOW) 
__   ( http://www.kapiolani.org/women-and-c...s/default.aspx 
__   Why hasn't this been  discussed in the  major  media? 

    4.  Perhaps a  clue comes from Obama's book on his father. He states how 
proud he is of his  father fighting in WW II.  I'm not a math genius, so 
I may need some help  from you.  Barack Obama's "birth  certificate"  says 
his father was 25  years old in 1961 when Obama was  born. That should 
have put his  father's date of birth approximately  1936 - if my  math 
holds (Honest! I did  that without a calculator!)  Now we need a 
non-revised history  book-one that hasn't been altered  to satisfy the 
author's goals-to  verify that WW II was basically between 1939 and 
1945. Just how many  3 year olds fight in Wars? Even in the latest 
stages of WW II his  father wouldn't have been more than 9 years old. 
Does that mean that  Mr. Obama is a liar, or simply chooses to alter 
the facts to satisfy  his imagination or political purposes ? 

    Very truly  yours, 
   RICHARD R.   SILVERLIEB 
Attorney at Law 
354 Eisenhower  Parkway 
Livingston,  NJ  07039 

    "A pen in the hand  of this president was__far more dangerous than a gun in the  hands of 200 million law-abiding citizens." 

    And I don't for a  minute think he acted alone. Powerful men wanted him there,  why?_

----------

Big Dummy (08-27-2017),Jim Scott (08-28-2017),JustPassinThru (08-28-2017),Libhater (08-28-2017),Mainecoons (08-30-2017),Old Navy (08-28-2017),QuaseMarco (08-28-2017),Retiredat50 (08-29-2017),Rickity Plumber (08-28-2017),Rutabaga (08-27-2017),Slayer98_l (08-28-2017),usfan (08-28-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

Just wanted to stir the coals a little . Maybe some of our resident progressives can clear this up . 
It all appears to be factually and historically correct . 
If false please send checkable info on this .

----------

Sled Dog (08-27-2017)

----------


## memesofine

Obama was a fake, his birth certificate was fake and calling people "birthers" is fake as shit but the way the commie/democrat/ Saul Alinsky does things to take the HEAT OF THEMSELVES. People might wake up to that fact some day. but I think it's already to late. this Free country of the United States of America and our freedoms is lost

----------

Big Dummy (08-27-2017),Daily Bread (08-27-2017),usfan (08-28-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

Maybe I'm not looking at the above facts in a discriminatory way . So if this information as many on the left says is false , I would appreciate being schooled on the corrections . I believed that Obama was indeed a citizen until these obvious facts showed extremely nullifying information. I just want to be reassured that these above facts , that are easily verified were somehow falsified . I can't believe a president and his representing party( Democrats),would go to such extremes . Maybe I'm wrong- please advise.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Who cares anymore?  Even if he wasn't a native born American citizen how will that change anything today?

----------

Crunch (08-28-2017),Jim Scott (08-28-2017),Puzzling Evidence (08-28-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

joe arpio has some good intel on our boy obobo...and hes just waiting for the most opportune time to release it...

stay tuned.

----------

Daily Bread (08-27-2017),memesofine (08-27-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

Well , if he wasn't a citizen it would null and void every bit of legislation he signed for starters . It would also open legal matters on collusion and falsifying records of people in Obama's regime . 
Either way - the above questions and facts are very clear and if false should be easily corrected . I'd just like an Obama enthusiast to explain the discrepancies to me . I'm open minded for a the corrections they may present.

----------

Louise (08-28-2017),Rutabaga (08-27-2017)

----------


## RGV

> Maybe I'm not looking at the above facts in a discriminatory way . So if this information as many on the left says is false , I would appreciate being schooled on the corrections . I believed that Obama was indeed a citizen until these obvious facts showed extremely nullifying information. I just want to be reassured that these above facts , that are easily verified were somehow falsified . I can't believe a president and his representing party( Democrats),would go to such extremes . Maybe I'm wrong- please advise.


Don't you think the Donald would have discovered this during his exhaustive investigation? :But: 

Barack Obama Birth Certificate

----------

Capt Morgan (08-28-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Don't you think the Donald would have discovered this during his exhaustive investigation?
> 
> Barack Obama Birth Certificate


i dont think it would have been wise for don to do that...

when he has joe working nonstop on it....in case you dont know joe spent 25 years with the DEA and has some very powerful associates...

thats why obobo is worried...joe is like a pitbull,,,once he sinks his teeth into something he doesnt let go...

----------

Daily Bread (08-27-2017),usfan (08-28-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

> joe arpio has some good intel on our boy obobo...and hes just waiting for the most opportune time to release it...
> 
> stay tuned.


That's what Im hearing also Mr Rutabaga.

I see big trouble coming for the Democrat party as it's infrastructure , that's been covering up widespread treason on the American public , when the investigations on Debbie Wasserman Schultzs current problems come out . The can of worms is already known to investigators and Hillary , Obama ,Podesta , McCain, Wiener,Kerry and all the scum that are involved with selling this country out ,will come to fruition .

"Somethings coming -something good " West Side Story.

----------

Rutabaga (08-27-2017)

----------


## memesofine

> i dont think it would have been wise for don to do that...
> 
>  when he has joe working nonstop on it....in case you dont know joe spent 25 years with the DEA and has some very powerful associates...
> 
>  thats why obobo is worried...joe is like a pitbull,,,once he sinks his teeth into something he doesnt let go...


I would put money on that he didn't know. But Trump does and now Joe is FREE to spill the beans and I can't wait. I believe a majority of the people will agree Obama was a fake and an enemy within.

----------

Daily Bread (08-28-2017),Rutabaga (08-27-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> That's what Im hearing also Mr Rutabaga.
> 
> I see big trouble coming for the Democrat party as it's infrastructure , that's been covering up widespread treason on the American public , when the investigations on Debbie Wasserman Schultzs current problems come out . The can of worms is already known to investigators and Hillary , Obama ,Podesta , McCain, Wiener,Kerry and all the scum that are involved with selling this country out ,will come to fruition .
> 
> "Somethings coming -something good " West Side Story.




yes,,,timing is everything...

----------

Daily Bread (08-28-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Don't you think the Donald would have discovered this during his exhaustive investigation?
> 
> Barack Obama Birth Certificate


Your extensive record search that was merely a handout from your puppet master really isn't legal proof .
Saying layers of falsification were involved merely proves that your birth certificate is a fake from the same processes . 
Come up with something better than that which was supplied to you by your Headquarters . Try to remember that your not dealing with the gullible Democrat voter here .

----------

FirstGenCanadian (08-29-2017),Kodiak (08-28-2017),memesofine (08-28-2017),Rutabaga (08-28-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Your extensive record search that was merely a handout from your puppet master really isn't legal proof .
> Saying layers of falsification were involved merely proves that your birth certificate is a fake from the same processes . 
> Come up with something better than that which was supplied to you by your Headquarters . Try to remember that your not dealing with the gullible Democrat voter here .


once progs run out of other peoples talking points they predictably utter "raycyst"...

as if it means something...

----------

Daily Bread (08-28-2017),memesofine (08-28-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

RGV - I hope that Soros check you receive weekly doesn't bounce as he's not exactly safe either . Try direct deposit .

----------

Big Dummy (08-28-2017),JustPassinThru (08-28-2017),memesofine (08-28-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

If I'm a black dude , can he call me that ? 
Can you RVG ? Huh - can you ?

----------

memesofine (08-28-2017),Rutabaga (08-28-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> If I'm a black dude , can he call me that ? 
> Can you RVG ? Huh - can you ?


why not?


YA BIG ​ RAYCYST!!!!!

----------

Daily Bread (08-28-2017),memesofine (08-28-2017)

----------


## memesofine

> If I'm a black dude , can he call me that ? 
>  Can you RVG ? Huh - can you ?


I'm loving this. It's an embarrassment to be a Democrat/progressive supporter/cult follower/tool led by the ring in their nose. sheesh

----------

Daily Bread (08-28-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

They don't even sit back and realize how foolish they are . They can't comprehend basic analysis , they're , dare I say , ignorant . That's it , they really are ignorant . They seem to know that word well .

----------


## Daily Bread

> I'm loving this. It's an embarrassment to be a Democrat/progressive supporter/cult follower/tool led by the ring in their nose. sheesh


Funny - I put this post up and I got a bite from a fish I'd usually throw back . It didn't take long for the fool to hit the hook .

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Obama was a fake, his birth certificate was fake and calling people "birthers" is fake as shit but the way the commie/democrat/ Saul Alinsky does things to take the HEAT OF THEMSELVES. People might wake up to that fact some day. but I think it's already to late. this Free country of the United States of America and our freedoms is lost


More than that, even.

Those were CRUDE, OBVIOUS forgeries, INTENDED to be outed.  So that the blogosphere would pounce and then the Democrat Machine could kick back, HARD.  Dividing the country further...Barry knows his people, his slavish followers, his puppetmasters and handlers, care nothing for Truth or facts.  They are here to divide...split...fragment...DESTROY.

And they made tremendous progress.  Almost finished the job...I suspect that's one reason for the Dumbo Crud Rage.  The sheeple are TOLD to be mad and go out and riot; but the plutocrats and oligarchs and Deep Staters, REALLY ARE MAD.  SO close, and no serious opposition...and finally, their second-act stooge JUST...COULDN'T...PULL IT OFF.

But, no.  Only a rabid partisan, an opportunist following the Democrats, or a complete moron would insist that forgery is anything but.

----------

Jim Scott (08-28-2017),memesofine (08-28-2017),Retiredat50 (08-29-2017)

----------


## memesofine

> More than that, even.
> 
>   Those were CRUDE, OBVIOUS forgeries, INTENDED to be outed.  So that the blogosphere would pounce and then the Democrat Machine could kick back, HARD.  Dividing the country further...Barry knows his people, his slavish followers, his puppetmasters and handlers, care nothing for Truth or facts.  They are here to divide...split...fragment...DESTROY.
> 
>   And they made tremendous progress.  Almost finished the job...I suspect that's one reason for the Dumbo Crud Rage.  The sheeple are TOLD to be mad and go out and riot; but the plutocrats and oligarchs and Deep Staters, REALLY ARE MAD.  SO close, and no serious opposition...and finally, their second-act stooge JUST...COULDN'T...PULL IT OFF.
> 
>   But, no.  Only a rabid partisan, an opportunist following the Democrats, or a complete moron would insist that forgery is anything but.


 Holy smokes I never looked at that way. I just knew off the bat that man was a fake and so was his birth certificate. I was born in Hawaii and mine looked nothing like that. That was a certificate of birth, not the actual birth certificate if I remember.

----------


## Oskar

> Don't you think the Donald would have discovered this during his exhaustive investigation?
> 
> Barack Obama Birth Certificate


The birth certificate issue started with Hillary.

----------

Mainecoons (08-30-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Holy smokes I never looked at that way. I just knew off the bat that man was a fake and so was his birth certificate. I was born in Hawaii and mine looked nothing like that. *That was a certificate of birth, not the actual birth certificate if I remember.*


Those two are interchangeable.

Various states use various forms.  Ohio, at various times, used a Certificate of Live Birth or a Certificate of Live Birth or Stillbirth.  Obviously the latter wasn't very popular with parents, even if the child lived.  Who wants to look at that all the many times he has to produce a BC?

Other states labeled them Birth Certificates.  Some states, up until the 1950s, even accepted handwritten data on forms.  As a Welfare Caseworker and a military Personnel Clerk, I looked at a LOT of Birth Certificates.

The thing to watch for is a Birth Registration Certificate.  Those are not official themselves; they're given out by hospitals, not County Clerk's offices.  They do not have a lot of the data necessary; and blanks and forgeries abound.

----------

Daily Bread (08-28-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> joe arpio has some good intel on our boy obobo...and hes just waiting for the most opportune time to release it...
> 
> stay tuned.


That is the real reason Obama stuck the Lynch Injustice Department on him, they knew the jig was up and the sheriff had a bombshell.

----------

Rutabaga (08-28-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Who cares anymore?  Even if he wasn't a native born American citizen how will that change anything today?



Why was Nixon so intent on proving Alger Hiss was a communist?

Because it shed into doubt ALL the actions of FDR and put the Rodents under a microscope.

As far as I'm concerned, the foreign origins of that muslim traitor were established with his first forged birth certificate.  The OP is about the second one.  But for the general population of utter morons, some aren't quite as stupid as the rest, and a confirmation of what is already known to be true could cast doubt in their tiny minds about what the rest of the Rodents are trying to do them.

AND....as was stated, if it's proven, again, that the Traitor King was not a US citizen (never has been one), his signatures aren't valid on anything and it opens the door for Americans to bring suit against his laws in the courts.

So the first step is replacing the Rodent and RINO judges, otherwise they're going to get in the way.

Again.

----------

Jim Scott (08-28-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Holy smokes I never looked at that way. I just knew off the bat that man was a fake and so was his birth certificate. I was born in Hawaii and mine looked nothing like that. That was a certificate of birth, not the actual birth certificate if I remember.



The forgeries on that second sham were obvious enough to be highlighted on MS PAINT.

Friggin' PAINT showed the erasures.

They not only made no effort to hide their crime, they pointed at it with arrows.

Why?

To lead people by the nose.

To hide something else.

What was happening in the background then?

----------

JustPassinThru (08-28-2017),memesofine (08-28-2017),Rutabaga (08-28-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> Why was Nixon so intent on proving Alger Hiss was a communist?


Because Hiss was a communist.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

Just.Make.It.Stop.

----------


## Daily Bread

You. Mean. Roll. Over. And . Accept . The . Lie.
Dontcha.
If we were dealing with people that had any history with honor involved ,we would . We're dealing with lawyer/ politicians on the left who have destroyed my country 
. It's . Not . Going . To . Stop

----------

Rutabaga (08-28-2017),Sled Dog (08-28-2017),usfan (08-28-2017)

----------


## Crunch

Y'all keep beating that dead horse.

----------

RobertLafollet (08-28-2017)

----------


## usfan

> i dont think it would have been wise for don to do that...
> 
> when he has joe working nonstop on it....in case you dont know joe spent 25 years with the DEA and has some very powerful associates...
> 
> thats why obobo is worried...joe is like a pitbull,,,once he sinks his teeth into something he doesnt let go...


It also explains why obama went after sheriff joe with such jihadist zeal..

----------

Daily Bread (08-28-2017),Rutabaga (08-28-2017)

----------


## RGV

> Your extensive record search that was merely a handout from your puppet master really isn't legal proof .
> Saying layers of falsification were involved merely proves that your birth certificate is a fake from the same processes . 
> Come up with something better than that which was supplied to you by your Headquarters . Try to remember that your not dealing with the gullible Democrat voter here .


That's why most of you guys are so angry. You keep getting sucked into these falsehoods and are then disappointed when they turn out to be bullshit.

----------

Capt Morgan (08-28-2017)

----------


## Oskar

Where was Obama born?

----------


## RobertLafollet

Obama won.  Obama is no longer President.  He was a legitimate President.  You can not change history.  Time machines have not been invented yet.  To little way to late.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> Where was Obama born?


I do not care.

----------


## Crunch

Obama is out of office. His legacy is being dismantled.

I would prefer to forget about him and the damage he caused this country.

Bringing up the birther argument is pointless.

----------


## Kodiak

> Y'all keep beating that dead horse.


It's only dead because a corrupt media, the Dems and go-along to get-along RINOs want it dead.

----------


## Daily Bread

> I do not care.


That's it in a nutshell. That's one reason why this won't disappear .
The new question will be -
Why Doesnt The Left Care .

----------

Big Dummy (08-28-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

> It's only dead because a corrupt media, the Dems and go-along to get-along RINOs want it dead.


It's a copout excuse for non analytical people . Normal people want an answer to an equation to be cut and dry . Bad ,itlligal opportunist have a habit of hiding behind self made fallacies . This problem has an awful lot of hiding places available and they appear to be convenient .
People say it's a dead horse because they can't follow the storyline or are part of the storyline .

----------


## QuaseMarco

Any objectively thinking person knows that the birth certificate Obama offered up was a mock-up.

----------

Coolwalker (08-28-2017),Daily Bread (08-28-2017),Kodiak (08-28-2017)

----------


## memesofine

> That's why most of you guys are so angry. You keep getting sucked into these falsehoods and are then disappointed when they turn out to be bullshit.


Omg, we are so angry. You don't get sucked into falsehoods. You get suckered and they have you hooked, line and stinker to that party of crooks, liars and thieves.

----------

Daily Bread (08-28-2017),Rutabaga (08-28-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

> Any objectively thinking person knows that the birth certificate Obama offered up was a mock-up.


Those on the left circle the wagons to what they are told to think.  None of them seem to have common sense.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Those on the left circle the wagons to what they are told to think.  None of them seem to have common sense.


The laugh at and deride anyone who thinks, as opposed to just following the herd.

----------


## SharetheHedge

> Obama is out of office. His legacy is being dismantled.
> 
> I would prefer to forget about him and the damage he caused this country.
> 
> Bringing up the birther argument is pointless.



I don't think so. If it was proven to be true it would still constitute a MASSIVE scandal and delegitimize Obama's legacy and the Democratic Party in the minds of many - and that's where the battle is, in the minds.

----------

Rutabaga (08-28-2017)

----------


## SharetheHedge

> Obama won.  Obama is no longer President.  He was a legitimate President.  You can not change history.  Time machines have not been invented yet.  To little way to late.



Then just for the hell of it, how do you explain the points listed in the OP concerning discrepancies?

----------

Daily Bread (08-28-2017)

----------


## tiny1

> I do not care.


Of course you don't care.  Progs never care about the truth.  They only care about oppressing those who disagree with their agenda of destroying America so it can be turned into a 3rd World Cesspool like Europe.  You support a corrupt and dishonest Party, full of deceptive people and an agenda that will destroy America.
And that makes you part of the problem.  If you support a knowingly corrupt group, you are either as corrupt as they are, or you are an idiot, incapable of seeing their dishonesty, and complicit in their illegal shenanigans.  
Well, Robert, are you a morally corrupt, emotionally bankrupt minion of evil, or are you an intellectual idiot, incapable of seeing the obvious corruption of your dishonest and nefarious group of lying lawyers aka the Democrat Party?  IOW are you crooked or stupid?

----------


## Coolwalker

The wagons circled early on, way before Obama was elected. It was obvious he wasn't born here but he spend 2 million on lawyers to block everything, including all transcripts. The Left and many, many elites do not want the truth to out because everything signed by him would be null and void because he was ineligible to be president and also he would face jail time for falsifying federal documents. This is also why the finest Sheriff in America was brought to trial, because he has the dope on the formal Liar in Chief.

----------

JustPassinThru (08-28-2017),Rutabaga (08-28-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

> I don't think so. If it was proven to be true it would still constitute a MASSIVE scandal and delegitimize Obama's legacy and the Democratic Party in the minds of many - and that's where the battle is, in the minds.


Yep, just like Benghazi, Fast & Furious and a myriad of other scandals with the previous White House, there are those that just want to forget about it instead of exposing the truth.  Personally, I won't be satisfied until many of them are in jail for their criminal actions against this country.

----------

Daily Bread (08-28-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> The wagons circled early on, way before Obama was elected. It was obvious he wasn't born here but he spend 2 million on lawyers to block everything, including all transcripts. The Left and many, many elites do not want the truth to out because everything signed by him would be null and void because he was ineligible to be president and also he would face jail time for falsifying federal documents. This is also why the finest Sheriff in America was brought to trial, because he has the dope on the formal Liar in Chief.


Call me dense, but I never made that connection.

Arpaio was on the Fake-BC bandwagon.  Appropriately - it was an obvious forgery; and the demonization of anyone who DARED say the OBVIOUS, was going on like mass insanity.

This was payback for his calling a spade a spade.

Someone belongs in jail; and not Sheriff Joe.

----------

Coolwalker (08-28-2017),Daily Bread (08-28-2017),Rutabaga (08-28-2017)

----------


## RGV

> Then just for the hell of it, how do you explain the points listed in the OP concerning discrepancies?


Read the fact check.

----------


## RGV

Trump wouldn't lie to you would he?

Trump finally admits Obama was born in US - CNN Video

----------


## Rita Marley

> Read the fact check.


I looked, maybe I missed it. Do you have pertinent quotes and the links?

----------


## RGV

> I looked, maybe I missed it. Do you have pertinent quotes and the links?


Sure.

The claims of anachronism stemmed from three elements in the certificate:
1. Back in 1961 people of color were called ‘Negroes.’ So  how can the Obama ‘birth certificate’ state he is ‘African-American’  when the term wasn’t even used at that time?
 2. The birth certificate that the White House released lists Obama’s  birth as August 4, 1961. It also lists Barack Hussein Obama as his  father. No big deal, right? At the time of Obama’s birth, it also shows  that his father is aged 25 years old, and that Obama’s father was born  in “Kenya, East Africa”. This wouldn’t seem like anything of concern,  except the fact that Kenya did not even exist until 1963, two whole
years after Obama’s birth, and 27 years after his father’s birth. How  could Obama’s father have been born in a country that did not yet exist?  Up and until Kenya was formed in 1963, it was known as the “British  East Africa Protectorate”.
 3. On the birth certificate released by the White House, the listed  place of birth is “Kapiolani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital”.  This cannot be, because the hospital(s) in question in 1961 were called  “Kaui Keolani Children’s Hospital” and “Kapi’olani Maternity Home”,  respectively. The name did not change to Kapi’olani Maternity &  Gynecological Hospital until 1978, when these two hospitals merged. How  can this particular name of the hospital be on a birth certificate dated  1961 if this name had not yet been applied to it until 1978?Claims that these elements are anachronistic to 1961 (the year of Barack Obama’s birth) are incorrect:

Nowhere on Barack Obama’s birth certificate does the term  “African-American” appear. The space for “Race of Father” is filled in  with the word “African,”
which at the time was a descriptor that blacks who were actually  native-born Africans (like Barack Obama’s father was) were more likely  to use for themselves than “negro” (the latter being synonymous with “slave” in Euro-colonial countries such as Kenya).In 1895 the British Empire established the East Africa Protectorate,  the forerunner of the country now known as the republic of Kenya.  Although Kenya did not achieve complete independence from the United  Kingdom until 1963, it was known as the Kenya Colony from 1920 onwards  and was typically referred to as Kenya long before 1963. A search of  news reports from 1961 (the year of Barack Obama’s birth) turns up  hundreds and hundreds of news articles referencing that entity simply as “Kenya.”The former Kapi’olani Maternity Home became the Kapi’olani Maternity  & Gynecological Hospital (where Barack Obama was born) in 1931, and  it retained that appellation until 1971, when its name was shortened to  Kapi’olani Hospital. The Kauikeolani Children’s Hospital (where Barack  Obama was not born) was a separate entity which merged with the  Kapi’olani Hospital in 1978 to become the Kapi’olani Medical Center for  Women and Children.A listing of social services available in the Hawaiian islands documents that the facility bore that name prior to 1961:  Moreover, a copy of a birth certificate  issued to a child born in Honolulu one day after Barack Obama also  shows “Kapi’olani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital” listed in the  “Name of Hospital” field.
 As for the argument that opening the birth certificate’s PDF file in  Adobe Illustrator reveals the presence of multiple layers, which proves  that the image was altered, that claim was debunked by an Adobe-certified expert:

Barack Obama Birth Certificate

----------


## JustPassinThru

Just a tiresome rehash of the Fake Facts.

All Barry need do, is provide a REAL BC - not one that's been obviously edited and crafted.

And then allow investigators into the records in Hawaii.

And then explain how his SS number was of a serial assigned to CONNECTICUT - and a sequence used in the 1980s.

And THEN explain why he touted himself as Kenyan-born, in his books.

Once those simple things are done...I'll believe he was born here.

Sure.

----------

Rutabaga (08-28-2017),Sled Dog (08-28-2017),usfan (08-28-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Sure.
> 
> The claims of anachronism stemmed from three elements in the certificate:1. Back in 1961 people of color were called ‘Negroes.’ So  how can the Obama ‘birth certificate’ state he is ‘African-American’  when the term wasn’t even used at that time?
>  2. The birth certificate that the White House released lists Obama’s  birth as August 4, 1961. It also lists Barack Hussein Obama as his  father. No big deal, right? At the time of Obama’s birth, it also shows  that his father is aged 25 years old, and that Obama’s father was born  in “Kenya, East Africa”. This wouldn’t seem like anything of concern,  except the fact that Kenya did not even exist until 1963, two whole
> years after Obama’s birth, and 27 years after his father’s birth. How  could Obama’s father have been born in a country that did not yet exist?  Up and until Kenya was formed in 1963, it was known as the “British  East Africa Protectorate”.
>  3. On the birth certificate released by the White House, the listed  place of birth is “Kapiolani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital”.  This cannot be, because the hospital(s) in question in 1961 were called  “Kaui Keolani Children’s Hospital” and “Kapi’olani Maternity Home”,  respectively. The name did not change to Kapi’olani Maternity &  Gynecological Hospital until 1978, when these two hospitals merged. How  can this particular name of the hospital be on a birth certificate dated  1961 if this name had not yet been applied to it until 1978?Claims that these elements are anachronistic to 1961 (the year of Barack Obama’s birth) are incorrect:
> 
> Nowhere on Barack Obama’s birth certificate does the term  “African-American” appear. The space for “Race of Father” is filled in  with the word “African,”
> which at the time was a descriptor that blacks who were actually  native-born Africans (like Barack Obama’s father was) were more likely  to use for themselves than “negro” (the latter being synonymous with “slave” in Euro-colonial countries such as Kenya).In 1895 the British Empire established the East Africa Protectorate,  the forerunner of the country now known as the republic of Kenya.  Although Kenya did not achieve complete independence from the United  Kingdom until 1963, it was known as the Kenya Colony from 1920 onwards  and was typically referred to as Kenya long before 1963. A search of  news reports from 1961 (the year of Barack Obama’s birth) turns up  hundreds and hundreds of news articles referencing that entity simply as “Kenya.”The former Kapi’olani Maternity Home became the Kapi’olani Maternity  & Gynecological Hospital (where Barack Obama was born) in 1931, and  it retained that appellation until 1971, when its name was shortened to  Kapi’olani Hospital. The Kauikeolani Children’s Hospital (where Barack  Obama was not born) was a separate entity which merged with the  Kapi’olani Hospital in 1978 to become the Kapi’olani Medical Center for  Women and Children.A listing of social services available in the Hawaiian islands documents that the facility bore that name prior to 1961:  Moreover, a copy of a birth certificate  issued to a child born in Honolulu one day after Barack Obama also  shows “Kapi’olani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital” listed in the  “Name of Hospital” field.
> ...


Let's compare his BC with another child's born at the same time and place, and see if the info corresponds. Because yours is not very convincing.

----------

Rutabaga (08-28-2017)

----------


## Coolwalker

> Read the fact check.


Oh you mean that couple that was married now divorced who are members of the democrat party. Yeah, we totally believe them!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Rutabaga (08-28-2017)

----------


## RGV

> Let's compare his BC with another child's born at the same time and place, and see if the info corresponds. Because yours is not very convincing.


It's all there. Go refute it.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Oh you mean that couple that was married now divorced who are members of the democrat party. Yeah, we totally believe them!


gotta be snopes...2 progs in a basement taking money to provide "unbiased truth" for the highest bidder...

yes, typical progs...

----------

Coolwalker (08-28-2017)

----------


## RGV

> gotta be snopes...2 progs in a basement taking money to provide "unbiased truth" for the highest bidder...
> 
> yes, typical progs...


Did the Trumpster lie to you in the video I posted?

----------

Capt Morgan (08-28-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Everything is political, to these Lefties.

They have no interest in or concern for, actual FACT.

I wonder if they even know what "fact" IS...beyond their twisting of meanings and false-associations and woven Narratives...

----------

Coolwalker (08-28-2017),Kodiak (08-28-2017),QuaseMarco (08-28-2017),usfan (08-29-2017)

----------


## RGV

> Everything is political, to these Lefties.
> 
> They have no interest in or concern for, actual FACT.
> 
> I wonder if they even know what "fact" IS...beyond their twisting of meanings and false-associations and woven Narratives...


Same question:
Did Trump lie to you in the video?

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Everything is political, to these Lefties.
> 
> They have no interest in or concern for, actual FACT.
> 
> I wonder if they even know what "fact" IS...beyond their twisting of meanings and false-associations and woven Narratives...


They feel invinceable because they know they will always have the majority of the press backing them up or burying damaging stories and information.

----------

Coolwalker (08-28-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> They feel invinceable because they know they will always have the majority of the press backing them up or burying damaging stories and information.


Yeah.

But how do you keep your sanity, when nothing is real?  When facts are traded, changed, re-written with the expediencies of the moment?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Same question:
> Did Trump lie to you in the video?


I didn't watch the video.

And I've made it plain, for a long-time:  I'm not a great admirer of Trump.

That's how it is with thinking voters - most of whom are conservatives.  We resist cults of personality.  We vote for principles, not for cult-leaders and not for Moar Free.

Trump won the election.  Deal with it.

Examine why he did, and see if, somewhere in that cesspool of a party, you can find someone better.

----------

Rutabaga (08-28-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

> Did the Trumpster lie to you in the video I posted?


I think he just tried to put the thing to bed and get people off his back about it and move on.   Call it a lie if you like.

----------

Coolwalker (08-28-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Let's compare his BC with another child's born at the same time and place, and see if the info corresponds. Because yours is not very convincing.


Bingo

----------

Rita Marley (08-28-2017)

----------


## RGV

> Bingo


They did that. Check it out.
Do you need a link to Google?

----------


## JustPassinThru

Do we need to drag you along to show you what _Google-boogle IS?!_.

Actually, I'm sure you know.

I'm equally sure you think you're being clever, denying obvious truths in favor of Spin.  It's how you prove you're one with the Smart Set...the Deniers of Fact, the Party of Talking Points.

----------

Daily Bread (08-28-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

It appears that Obama's front men ,RVG and Booby Lafonylet have failed to offer a substantial rebuttal of the so-called birther issues . Do we have any more educated drones from the Soros funded universe available that can put forward and end this troublesome problem the Democrat Party can't get resolved . Speak up , and thank you for your attempts to disclaim in advance.

----------

Coolwalker (08-28-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

> They did that. Check it out.
> Do you need a link to Google?


It appears hysterics is setting in . Are you concerned the checks from the DNC cease to come in ? It could be worse as the DNC generally has other methods of discarding its employees that are of no future service to them.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Did the Trumpster lie to you in the video I posted?


i dont know as i didnt watch it..

next.

----------

Daily Bread (08-28-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> Obama won.  Obama is no longer President.  He was a legitimate President. * You can not change history*.  Time machines have not been invented yet.  To little way to late.


Can we take down any statues or monuments to him that happen to be erected?

----------


## Oskar

> I do not care.


Really? I've been waiting for an open admission from a liberal that they don't care about the constitution!

----------


## Rita Marley

> It's all there. Go refute it.


The comparable BC is not there.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Just.Make.It.Stop.




This is where @Puzzling Evidence wants the world to be

----------


## Sled Dog

> It also explains why obama went after sheriff joe with such jihadist zeal..



No, that terrorist was going after the Sheriff because the Sheriff was arresting his posse.   He was trying to make an example of him.

I think Trump used that to make a better example.

----------


## Sled Dog

> That's why most of you guys are so angry. You keep getting sucked into these falsehoods and are then disappointed when they turn out to be bullshit.



Socialism is bullshit.   But for some strange reason you're not disappointed in it.

Meanwhile, back in America, it's been proven, with a century's worth of evidence, that Rodents lie ALL THE TIME.

So when a Rodent says Hussein Obama was born in America, we Americans know he wasn't.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> This is where @Puzzling Evidence wants the world to be


Oh, by ALL MEANS, continue the silliness. I would not dream of ending the great birther debate. 

NONE of the points in this thread have been debunked ~ ad nauseam ~ sheriff Joe did a great job, he's going to release his "findings" any day now......any day.....no, I'm not kidding.....here it comes.....

----------


## Sled Dog

> Obama won.  Obama is no longer President.  He was a legitimate President.


This, from the clowns that are STILL whining about "Russia" and how the Cunt won "the popular vote, that's why we had 5,000,000 Mexicans voting."

This, from the party who STILL claims that Bush "stole" Floriduh!'s EVs.

Since the Faggy traitor from Kenya was not a citizen, he was not a legitimate president.




> You can not change history.


Since he wasn't a valid president, we can certainly work to undo the damage done under his signature.

Can't put Bradley Manning's dick back on, but we can harass him about revoking that fake pardon, for example.

----------


## Sled Dog

> I do not care.


Translation:   "Kenya".

----------


## Sled Dog

> Obama is out of office. His legacy is being dismantled.
> 
> I would prefer to forget about him and the damage he caused this country.
> 
> Bringing up the birther argument is pointless.



Those who bury history soon join it's corpse.

Or..

Those who forget about history don't know that they're doing it again.

Or..

Why do you hate your own children so?   There's something to be learned by studying G. Washington, sure.

But here we are, with the ABSOLUTE WORST president in US history and one of the VERY FEW examples of a foreign national seizing control of a  major country with the outspoken intent to destroy it, and you don't thing there's more the be learned by studying and recording EVERYTHING that piece of shit has done, from every instant of his life, if only to learn exactly how vile he is, but how nasty his supporters are, including the posters kissing his ass on this thread?

He's not even dead yet, though we can always pray that it comes soon.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Any objectively thinking person knows that the birth certificate Obama offered up was a mock-up.


All thinking people KNOW that BOTH of those images were bullshit.

And we want to know how he got away with it.  There were felonies involved with.  Active treasons committed.   

It's all evidence of a deep deep rot in American society and if it isn't destroyed at every level, no matter how small, it will continue to poison the country and kill it.

The country is almost dead.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Omg, we are so angry. You don't get sucked into falsehoods. You get suckered and they have you hooked, line and stinker to that party of crooks, liars and thieves.


I see no evidence that his postings are the droppings of a sap.   @RGV seems to sincerely believe what he says.

Which says an awful lot, doesn't it?

----------


## Sled Dog

> Read the fact check.



Check out these facts:

Fact: Obama was not born in the US.

Fact: Hussein Obama was raised as a moose limb.

Fact: Hussein Obama is a traitor.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Just a tiresome rehash of the Fake Facts.
> 
> All Barry need do, is provide a REAL BC - not one that's been obviously edited and crafted.
> 
> And then allow investigators into the records in Hawaii.
> 
> And then explain how his SS number was of a serial assigned to CONNECTICUT - and a sequence used in the 1980s.
> 
> And THEN explain why he touted himself as Kenyan-born, in his books.
> ...



Yeah, it's not complicated.

When your wife lies to you about where she was that afternoon, and you prove that she lied, the next question is obviously "why did she lie".

So, trolls, why do you lie and why did Obama lie and why did all the Rodents between your level and his level lie?

Give us a good reason.

But stop pretending you haven't been lying.

----------


## Sled Dog

> It's all there. Go refute it.



Been there, done that.

Did it the day that faggot posted that second fake on the White House server.

The erasures show up like neon signs.    Just look at the thing in MS Paint.   Their efforts to be so obvious must have been painful.  If you assign intelligence to Rodents, which I don't.

They faked is knowing the idiots that support them would never care that they were faked.

Just look at your defense of the corrupt if you want an example.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Did the Trumpster lie to you in the video I posted?


Yup.

Whatcha gonna do now, boy?

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Sled Dog

> They feel invinceable because they know they will always have the majority of the press backing them up or burying damaging stories and information.


What to do?  What to do....?

Here's an idea.

noose3.png

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Been there, done that.
> 
> Did it the day that faggot posted that second fake on the White House server.
> 
> The erasures show up like neon signs.    Just look at the thing in MS Paint.   Their efforts to be so obvious must have been painful.  If you assign intelligence to Rodents, which I don't.
> 
> They faked is knowing the idiots that support them would never care that they were faked.
> 
> Just look at your defense of the corrupt if you want an example.


You do realize that you were never looking at THE ACTUAL BC, correct? You were looking at a computer image and had no access whatsoever to the actual long form birth certificate. 

Did you bump your head?

----------


## Sled Dog

> Yeah.
> 
> But how do you keep your sanity, when nothing is real?  When facts are traded, changed, re-written with the expediencies of the moment?


Eisenhower ordered the troops to record EVERYTHING about the socialist's death camps of Germany, because he knew people would try to deny it happened later.

We NEED to record Obama's crimes now because the Rodents are ALREADY in "Erase Mode".

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Eisenhower ordered the troops to record EVERYTHING about the socialist's death camps of Germany, because he knew people would try to deny it happened later.
> 
> We NEED to record Obama's crimes now because the Rodents are ALREADY in "Erase Mode".


"His crimes???" Like reading the teleprompter or putting his shoes on his desk?

----------


## Sled Dog

> You do realize that you were never looking at THE ACTUAL BC, correct?



And not being a moron like so many, I've always wondered what that dickhead lied.

There are a couple of possibilities.

The obvious, that he wasn't born where the myth says.

The less obvious, that his sperm donor wasn't the sperm donor he claims.

And others.

Why haven't you had the decency to ask "why"?

We know why you haven't, but what's your sorry excuse for helping the worst traitor in US history cover his tracks?

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> And not being a moron like so many, I've always wondered what that dickhead lied.
> 
> There are a couple of possibilities.
> 
> The obvious, that he wasn't born where the myth says.
> 
> The less obvious, that his sperm donor wasn't the sperm donor he claims.
> 
> And others.
> ...


Um.....OK.

You just posted a bunch of fucking nonsense.

----------

Capt Morgan (08-29-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> "His crimes???" Like reading the teleprompter or putting his shoes on his desk?


Like his active treasons in Libya.

Like his twenty-odd individually impeachable offenses in manipulating MessiahCare without legislative authority.

Like the importantion of wetbacks.

Like giving billions and billions of dollars in CASH to Iran to fund terrorism and nuclear weapons.

Like RUSSIA!!!!

Lots of crimes.

You clearly don't want to start a thread asking us what crimes your Master has committed.  You want to pretend he hasn't committed any.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Um.....OK.


Yeah.

We all know you don't want to go there.

Honest people asked that question from the first day.

YOU people don't want to talk about it.

Isn't it time you screamed RUSSIAN SQUIRREL or something?

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

Again, YOU DON'T HAVE A COPY of his goddamned BC. You have, at best, a copy of a PDF file that was transferred from a scanner that was originally a photograph and perhaps a couple of other steps. Hold it under a bright light all you want, there, Dick Tracy.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Yeah.
> 
> We all know you don't want to go there.
> 
> Honest people asked that question from the first day.
> 
> YOU people don't want to talk about it.
> 
> Isn't it time you screamed RUSSIAN SQUIRREL or something?


People like you that are LOOKING for something to be wrong are hardly honest, you are dishonest, slanted and biased. If you found a penny in your front yard, you would swear that Obama planted it there.

----------

RGV (08-28-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Again, YOU DON'T HAVE A COPY of his goddamned BC. You have, at best, a copy of a PDF file that was transferred from a scanner that was originally a photograph and perhaps a couple of other steps. Hold it under a bright light all you want, there, Dick Tracy.



Yeah.

That's why the areas that weren't doctored show up properly feathered as they should and only the areas that would be doctored showed up as black pixelated blocks.

Duh.

And then the normal people ask...why, when the print document people would get from the county records office is white text on black background, why did the Rodents manipulate and process this one?

Because they're hiding shit.

Only rational answer.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

Honk out some more childish fucking insults so that you don't have to show me more pathetic "evidence."

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Yeah.
> 
> That's why the areas that weren't doctored show up properly feathered as they should and only the areas that would be doctored showed up as black pixelated blocks.
> 
> Duh.
> 
> And then the normal people ask...why, when the print document people would get from the county records office is white text on black background, why did the Rodents manipulate and process this one?
> 
> Because they're hiding shit.
> ...


Again, YOU HAVE NEVER EVEN SEEN Obama's actual birth certificate. No one in their right mind would let you anywhere near it.

Are talking about the short form or the long form?

----------


## Sled Dog

> People like you that are LOOKING for something to be wrong are hardly honest, you are dishonest, slanted and biased. If you found a penny in your front yard, you would swear that Obama planted it there.



Ah, attacking the messenger, because you can't respond to the facts.

Why did they doctor the document?

Don't deny it was doctored, you just admitted it was.

Why did they present TWO forged documents?

Hmmm?

I see you're having emotional difficulties here.   

And people who don't look for fraud from Rodents are people who WANT to be slaves.

I see you've been hiding until this thread came out.

It's still a very relevant topic in various circles.  Gotta wonder what's being covered up, here.

Like, say, an ENTIRE LEGACY?

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

You have to look at the actual birth certificate -- not some PDF of a scanned copy of a photograph.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Again, YOU HAVE NEVER EVEN SEEN Obama's actual birth certificate. No one in their right mind would let you anywhere near it.
> 
> Are talking about the short form or the long form?


RIGHT.

EXACTLY.

That document that faggot stated was his BC, was not.

Thank you for the confession.

Argument closed.  Time for me to read some interesting thread now.  I've cleaned up on this one.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Ah, attacking the messenger, because you can't respond to the facts.
> 
> Why did they doctor the document?
> 
> Don't deny it was doctored, you just admitted it was.
> 
> Why did they present TWO forged documents?
> 
> Hmmm?
> ...


Blah...blah....blah....rodent....emotional difficulties....blah....doctored.....FACTS!!!

What's your problem, dude? You aren't discussing anything, you're babbling incoherently.

----------


## Sled Dog

> You have to look at the actual birth certificate -- not some PDF of a scanned copy of a photograph.



And you're avoiding, desperately, the discussion that ONLY THE CRITICAL dates were in block pixelated form and the rest of the document was smoothly feathered in color and texture as is normal for a scanned document.

Your repeated lies aren't going to change that fact.

ONLY the critical information was altered.

Gee, what a coincidence.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Blah...blah....blah....rodent....emotional difficulties....
> 
> What's your problem, dude? You aren't discussing anything, you're babbling incoherently.



Lying assholes burning my country down is my problem, and the dickwads who help them.

Climb off that blue dress and go find something useful to do, you're done here.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> And you're avoiding, desperately, the discussion that ONLY THE CRITICAL dates were in block pixelated form and the rest of the document was smoothly feathered in color and texture as is normal for a scanned document.
> 
> Your repeated lies aren't going to change that fact.
> 
> ONLY the critical information was altered.
> 
> Gee, what a coincidence.


Doowd, THE FUCKING ADMINISTRATOR from the records department said it was real, but no matter who verifies what, you nutters won't stop until the sky cracks open and god himself tells you to knock it the fuck off.

----------

Capt Morgan (08-29-2017)

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Lying assholes burning my country down is my problem, and the dickwads who help them.
> 
> Climb off that blue dress and go find something useful to do, you're done here.


Says who? YOU? You don't get to tell me to do jack shit.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

It's real, give it up, doowd, even Trump admits that he was wrong.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

Good doggie! pats head....pat....pat....

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

Lying assholes.....burning down country....blah....blah....

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

*Pixelation is normal: Cold Case Posse lied
*

by Dr. Conspiracy on April 1, 2012 in Birth Certificate, Debunking

A commenter here was pointing out that when you zoom in the PDF file of Barack Obama’s birth certificate, part of the doctor’s signature is solid black, and some of it appears pixelated. They say it’s a sign of forgery. I say it’s just how PDF optimization and display works.

While one may argue arcane topics like Adaptive Optimization and MRC compression, there is a much more straightforward approach. Take a birth certificate, scan it and look at the result.

That’s what I did. In this case I took my own long form birth certificate from Alabama, scanned it to a JPG file at 600 ppi, opened the file in Adobe Acrobat Standard 9.5.0 and converted it to PDF, and they ran the Optimize Scanned PDF1 option. I opened it in Adobe Reader, zoomed in, and looked at it. Here’s a screen shot of what I saw:

----------

RGV (08-28-2017)

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

Quiet in here all the sudden....

----------


## RGV

> Quiet in here all the sudden....


Sometimes they get confused by the facts, but most of the time it doesn't matter much.

----------

Puzzling Evidence (08-29-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

I had to go beat up @Roberlafollet for a while.

That's always entertaining, and, you're going to hate this, he seems to be more intelligent than you.

And then my daughter wanted to understand the importance of the centroid of plane areas.

And I was done with you.    

And I'm still done with you, since you didn't add anything that wasn't already addressed.

And you STILL don't wonder why that traitor lied about his origins.

I really don't have time to waste on incurious trolls.

----------


## Sled Dog

> *Pixelation is normal: Cold Case Posse lied
> *
> 
> by Dr. Conspiracy on April 1, 2012 in Birth Certificate, Debunking
> 
> A commenter here was pointing out that when you zoom in the PDF file of Barack Obama’s birth certificate, part of the doctor’s signature is solid black, and some of it appears pixelated. They say it’s a sign of forgery. I say it’s just how PDF optimization and display works.
> 
> While one may argue arcane topics like Adaptive Optimization and MRC compression, there is a much more straightforward approach. Take a birth certificate, scan it and look at the result.
> 
> That’s what I did. In this case I took my own long form birth certificate from Alabama, scanned it to a JPG file at 600 ppi, opened the file in Adobe Acrobat Standard 9.5.0 and converted it to PDF, and they ran the Optimize Scanned PDF1 option. I opened it in Adobe Reader, zoomed in, and looked at it. Here’s a screen shot of what I saw:




Ah, the fuckwad took a REAL document and zoomed in.

Isn't that nice?

And when he does that, what do you see?

Why, you see feathering and shading.

Fucking A, just like I said.

And the clown wanted to post this as evidence of the truth of his faggy messiah's fake BC.

Didn't work.

But the troll thought this was evidence of some kind.

HINT:   The Messiah's forgery  wasn't scanned to 1600 dpi.   It was far grainier and the block pixilation over the forged areas was SEVERE.

----------


## JustPassinThru

Fake Nooze takes it up a notch.

Now, along with Fake Nooze and Fake Fact Checking, we have Fake Research.  Hey, it worked for Glow Ball Warming...millions of purported Americans, mostly on the dark side of the Bell Curve, are now panicked that GOVERNMENT WON'T BE ALLOWED TO SAVE US!!

So now we have fake research de-debunking the obvious fraud.

How did the Brown Clown wind up with a social-security number with a prefix assigned to Connecticut, and a serial that wasn't used until the mid-1980s?  Does your Sophist de-debunker have a story that covers THAT?

----------

usfan (08-29-2017)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Yeah.
> 
> *But how do you keep your sanity, when nothing is real?*  When facts are traded, changed, re-written with the expediencies of the moment?


By being here - TFP.............. Is all I can do. The ocean is too large and too deep for me.

----------

Rita Marley (08-29-2017)

----------


## usfan

> Yeah.
> 
> But how do you keep your sanity, when nothing is real?  When facts are traded, changed, re-written with the expediencies of the moment?


*Where all is but dream, reasoning and arguments are of no use, truth and knowledge nothing.* ~John Locke

By moving everything into a subjective, truthless, moral relative multiverse, anything is possible, & facts become useless trivia from  some distant, lost era.  The New! Improved! method of persuasion, teaching, & knowledge is to declare it, with hysterical passion, if need be, & demand strict conformity.  That is the Brave New World the progressive left has driven us to, & it will eventually topple the nation, as sewers will  stop working, planes will sit dead on the ground, medical research will end, & the mindset of empiricism, science, & technology are replaced with the feeling based decrees of elites.

----------

Daily Bread (08-30-2017),JustPassinThru (08-29-2017),QuaseMarco (08-29-2017),Rita Marley (08-29-2017)

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Ah, the fuckwad took a REAL document and zoomed in.
> 
> Isn't that nice?
> 
> And when he does that, what do you see?
> 
> Why, you see feathering and shading.
> 
> Fucking A, just like I said.
> ...


Good lord, fuckwad? Seriously? This guy replicated what you are claiming to be impossible, by using his OWN birth certificate as an example. Grow up.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

I have little effort to debunk ridiculous tin foil conspiracy crap that has already been debunked a hundred times. Every step of the way, stupid people bought into complete garbage and kept going and going.....at some point you guys should have realized that this was a political loser, but you were so invested in it, that you refused to surrender even in the face of insurmountable evidence.

----------

Capt Morgan (08-29-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

I expected someone from the left to step up with more credible evidence than Booby and the putz that uses initials . They sent you - Ha !

----------

JustPassinThru (08-29-2017)

----------


## RGV

> I expected someone from the left to step up with more credible evidence than Booby and the putz that uses initials . They sent you - Ha !


It's because we understand you better now.

birth.png

----------


## JustPassinThru

When you deny cogent, logical arguments and demonstrated facts regarded the proffered digital documents...

When you deny them...that tells us you have an agenda.

We're not interested in what you WANT facts to be, or what you want to have us believe.

----------

Daily Bread (08-29-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

> It's because we understand you better now.
> 
> birth.png


That's good ...your learning to comprehend . Your learning curve just might start going positive . We'll get you out of the gutter yet.

----------


## RGV

> When you deny cogent, logical arguments and demonstrated facts regarded the proffered digital documents...
> 
> When you deny them...that tells us you have an agenda.
> 
> We're not interested in what you WANT facts to be, or what you want to have us believe.


You have no facts. Only a theory that cannot pass peer review.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> I expected someone from the left to step up with more credible evidence than Booby and the putz that uses initials . They sent you - Ha !


I'm not interested in arguing the birther conspiracy.  Can we argue the name of the discoverer of the wheel instead?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> You have no facts. Only a theory that cannot pass peer review.


The facts were laid out.

Denial of facts is neither persuasive nor clever.

----------


## RGV

> The facts were laid out.
> 
> Denial of facts is neither persuasive nor clever.


Your choosing to remain ignorant again.  :Sad20: 
I gave you a list that debunks the theory. You can confirm these for yourself if you choose - it's not to difficult. Give it a try.

----------

Capt Morgan (08-30-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

The same puppets keep returning with the same lame excuses to try to make a convincing statement. Do we have any intelligent Obama voters out there that can close this highly suspicious irregularity once and for all . 
Let's face it , the closest we have to the real truth, and it's highly credible, is that his own brother says the man is Kenyan and not a natural born American . Blood is thicker than doctored birth certificates .

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Your choosing to remain ignorant again. 
> I gave you a list that debunks the theory. You can confirm these for yourself if you choose - it's not to difficult. Give it a try.


Assertion is not proof.

And I'm not going to waste time doing research for agenda-driven SJWs who aren't interested.  Why cast pearls before swine?...

----------


## QuaseMarco

> good lord, fuckwad? Seriously? This guy replicated what you are claiming to be impossible, by using his own birth certificate as an example. Grow up.


calling someone a 'fuckwad' is not allowed.  You creep out from under your rock to call us names?

----------


## Don29palms

> calling someone a 'fuckwad' is not allowed.  You creep out from under your rock to call us names?


Ginger says he's an upstanding guy that is being picked on.

----------

QuaseMarco (08-30-2017),Rita Marley (08-30-2017)

----------


## Mainecoons

> Just.Make.It.Stop.


OK.  Go back to the OP and answer the four very simple questions there.

----------

Daily Bread (08-30-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

I put this thread up for the simple reason of having someone  with credible knowledge and discern to please convince my very open mind that the 44th Democrat President was legally able to be elected . Now we're all getting into a pissing match (started by the left - I might add) and as of yet no one can present clear proof that Mr Obama was eligible to be a lawful Democratic representative . I'm starting to take to the ever popular "he wasn't American " cliche . I'm now concerned that the Democrat Party and it's registered voters may have indeed been hoodwinked . It's a sorry state of affairs IMO .
I may have to look at Democrats in another light .

----------

Don29palms (08-30-2017),Knightkore (08-30-2017),Rita Marley (08-30-2017),usfan (08-31-2017)

----------


## Ginger

> Good lord, fuckwad? Seriously?





> This is where @Puzzling Evidence wants the world to be





> Why haven't you had the decency to ask "why"? We know why you haven't, but what's your sorry excuse for helping the worst traitor in US history cover his tracks?





> *I had to go beat up @Roberlafollet for a while. That's always entertaining*, and, you're going to hate this, he seems to be more intelligent than you.





> Ah, the fuckwad took a REAL document and zoomed in.  Isn't that nice?[.....] And the clown wanted to post this as evidence of the truth of his faggy messiah's fake BC.




Threadban Notice
  @*Puzzling Evidence and Sled Dog are thread banned for excessive trolling and personal attacks.*




> calling someone a 'fuckwad' is not allowed.  You creep out from under your rock to call us names?





> Ginger says he's an upstanding guy that is being picked on.


He is. And he knows I'll infract him if he gets out of line.

 And for you to take a gratuitous  swipe at an admin because you don't like PE, frankly, _that_ was a total dick move.



Threadban Notice


*@don29palms* * is thread banned too.*

----------

Daily Bread (08-30-2017),Rita Marley (08-30-2017)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I put this thread up for the simple reason of having someone  with credible knowledge and discern to please convince my very open mind that the 44th Democrat President was legally able to be elected . Now we're all getting into a pissing match (started by the left - I might add) and as of yet no one can present clear proof that Mr Obama was eligible to be a lawful Democratic representative . I'm starting to take to the ever popular "he wasn't American " cliche . I'm now concerned that the Democrat Party and it's registered voters may have indeed been hoodwinked . It's a sorry state of affairs IMO .
> I may have to look at Democrats in another light .


The Democrats are masters at voter fraud ...... they have been doing it for decades.

----------

Daily Bread (08-30-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

Might as well thread ban me, too. I think PE is a wanker who pees his jammies.

----------

Daily Bread (08-30-2017),Don29palms (08-30-2017),JustPassinThru (08-30-2017),Oskar (08-31-2017),QuaseMarco (08-31-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

> OK.  Go back to the OP and answer the four very simple questions there.


Actually I later on discovered the brother problem also .
I know , I know - the leftist will simply dismiss him as a kook and a disgruntled sibling that had he played his cards right and simply verified the roadmap to stardom that the Democratic party laid before it's unknowable constituents, Obama's brother could have all the riches that "playing the game " offered . But he appears to have some honor in his soul .

----------


## Daily Bread

I'm sorry but I don't think anyone really deserved to get the ban IMO. It didn't really get that out of hand . We know the two banees use different facets of the English-language to post and it doesn't bother me . That's just the regular way of pontificating where I was bought up .

----------



----------


## Daily Bread

> Might as well thread ban me, too. I think PE is a wanker who pees his jammies.


You , my dear , have a way with verse .

----------

Rita Marley (08-30-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

Our Founding Truth: Naturalization, and Barack Obama's Eligibility To Be President

That Obama was born in the USA is not the issue. Obama is not eligible  to be President because he was never naturalized by taking the oath of  allegiance as the Constitution and Naturalization Acts of 1790 and 1795  demand. Because Obama's dad was a British subject, the founders mandated  an oath to the Constitution against any "foreign prince, potentate,  state, or sovereignty whereof such alien may at that time be a citizen  or subject" by Naturalization, which Obama never did. Obama is still a  dual citizen with--due to his dad--partial allegiance to the Crown. Only  a person with both parents that are "Naturalized" can be President. If  being born here was legit, Al Zawairi could cross the border, impregnate  a woman, and that son could be President. 

The Oath of Allegiance was very important to the Founding Fathers, given  political exiles from France and Europe arriving here after the French  Revolution. The Naturalization Acts of 1790 and 1795, emphasized the  importance of the Oath:
Article II of the Constitution says a non-citizen cannot  legally enter the United StatesFirst, he shall have declared, on oath or  affirmation, before the Supreme, Superior, District, or Circuit Court  of some one of the states, or of the territories northwest or south of  the Ohio River, or a Circuit or District Court of the United States,  three years at least before his admission, that it was, bona fide, his  intention to become a citizen of the United States, *and to renounce  forever all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate,  state, or sovereignty whereof such alien may at that time be a citizen  or subject*.. And be it further enacted, that the children of persons  duly naturalized, dwelling within the United States, and being under  the age of twenty-one years at the time of such naturalization, and the  children of citizens of the United States born out of the limits and  jurisdiction of the United States, shall be considered as citizens of  the United States. Provided, that the right of citizenship shall not  descend on persons whose fathers have never been resident of the United  States. [bold face mine]--The Naturalization  Act of 1795, FREDERICK AUGUSTUS MUHLENBERG, Speaker of the House of  Representatives. JOHN ADAMS, Vice-President of the United States, And  President of the Senate. APPROVED, January the 29th, 1795: GEORGE  WASHINGTON, President of the United States.The framers echoed Vattel, who lays out "Natural Born Citizen" is born here and from two Naturalized citizens:
E. de Vattel, The Law of Nations, or, Principles of the Law of Nature 144 (1792) Law of Nations (1758)

§ 212. Citizens and natives.

The citizens are the members of the civil society; bound to this society  by certain duties, and subject to its authority, they equally  participate in its advantages. The natives, or natural-born citizens,  are those born in the country, of parents who are citizens. As the  society cannot exist and perpetuate itself otherwise than by the  children of the citizens, *those children naturally follow the condition of their fathers*,  and succeed to all their rights. The society is supposed to desire  this, in consequence of what it owes to its own preservation; and it is  presumed, as matter of course, that each citizen, on entering into  society, reserves to his children the right of becoming members of it. *The country of the fathers is therefore that of the children*;  and these become true citizens merely by their tacit consent. We shall  soon see whether, on their coming to the years of discretion, they may  renounce their right, and what they owe to the society in which they  were born. I say, that, in order to be of the country, it is necessary  that a person be born of a father who is a citizen; for, if he is born  there of a foreigner, it will be only the place of his birth, and not  his country. Vatt. Law Nat. bk. 1, c. 19, § 212. The true bond which  connects the child with the body politic is not the matter of an  inanimate piece of land, but the moral relations of his parentage. * * *  The place of birth produces no change in the rule that children follow  the condition of their fathers, for it is not naturally the place of  birth that gives rights, but extraction.

----------

Daily Bread (08-31-2017),QuaseMarco (08-31-2017)

----------


## Ginger

> Might as well thread ban me, too. I think PE is a wanker who pees his jammies.


You're entitled to think whatever you want.



> I'm sorry but I don't think anyone really deserved to get the ban IMO.


Noted.

----------

Daily Bread (08-30-2017),Rita Marley (08-31-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Our Founding Truth: Naturalization, and Barack Obama's Eligibility To Be President
> 
> That Obama was born in the USA is not the issue. Obama is not eligible  to be President because he was never naturalized by taking the oath of  allegiance as the Constitution and Naturalization Acts of 1790 and 1795  demand. Because Obama's dad was a British subject, the founders mandated  an oath to the Constitution against any "foreign prince, potentate,  state, or sovereignty whereof such alien may at that time be a citizen  or subject" by Naturalization, which Obama never did. Obama is still a  dual citizen with--due to his dad--partial allegiance to the Crown. Only  a person with both parents that are "Naturalized" can be President. If  being born here was legit, Al Zawairi could cross the border, impregnate  a woman, and that son could be President. 
> 
> The Oath of Allegiance was very important to the Founding Fathers, given  political exiles from France and Europe arriving here after the French  Revolution. The Naturalization Acts of 1790 and 1795, emphasized the  importance of the Oath:Article II of the Constitution says a non-citizen cannot  legally enter the United StatesFirst, he shall have declared, on oath or  affirmation, before the Supreme, Superior, District, or Circuit Court  of some one of the states, or of the territories northwest or south of  the Ohio River, or a Circuit or District Court of the United States,  three years at least before his admission, that it was, bona fide, his  intention to become a citizen of the United States, *and to renounce  forever all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate,  state, or sovereignty whereof such alien may at that time be a citizen  or subject*.. And be it further enacted, that the children of persons  duly naturalized, dwelling within the United States, and being under  the age of twenty-one years at the time of such naturalization, and the  children of citizens of the United States born out of the limits and  jurisdiction of the United States, shall be considered as citizens of  the United States. Provided, that the right of citizenship shall not  descend on persons whose fathers have never been resident of the United  States. [bold face mine]--The Naturalization  Act of 1795, FREDERICK AUGUSTUS MUHLENBERG, Speaker of the House of  Representatives. JOHN ADAMS, Vice-President of the United States, And  President of the Senate. APPROVED, January the 29th, 1795: GEORGE  WASHINGTON, President of the United States.The framers echoed Vattel, who lays out "Natural Born Citizen" is born here and from two Naturalized citizens:E. de Vattel, The Law of Nations, or, Principles of the Law of Nature 144 (1792) Law of Nations (1758)
> 
> § 212. Citizens and natives.
> 
> The citizens are the members of the civil society; bound to this society  by certain duties, and subject to its authority, they equally  participate in its advantages. The natives, or natural-born citizens,  are those born in the country, of parents who are citizens. As the  society cannot exist and perpetuate itself otherwise than by the  children of the citizens, *those children naturally follow the condition of their fathers*,  and succeed to all their rights. The society is supposed to desire  this, in consequence of what it owes to its own preservation; and it is  presumed, as matter of course, that each citizen, on entering into  society, reserves to his children the right of becoming members of it. *The country of the fathers is therefore that of the children*;  and these become true citizens merely by their tacit consent. We shall  soon see whether, on their coming to the years of discretion, they may  renounce their right, and what they owe to the society in which they  were born. I say, that, in order to be of the country, it is necessary  that a person be born of a father who is a citizen; for, if he is born  there of a foreigner, it will be only the place of his birth, and not  his country. Vatt. Law Nat. bk. 1, c. 19, § 212. ‘The true bond which  connects the child with the body politic is not the matter of an  inanimate piece of land, but the moral relations of his parentage. * * *  The place of birth produces no change in the rule that children follow  the condition of their fathers, for it is not naturally the place of  birth that gives rights, but extraction.’


Finally a common sense answer to my query . This does help me in my quest for truth . I just need to have some sense of honor and truth from my dear friends on the opposite side of the table .  Thank you Mr Kngihtkore

----------

Knightkore (08-30-2017)

----------


## Mainecoons

Damn, I was so sure PE was going to come back and address the four points of the OP specifically, complete with references just as the original questioner did.  What I find amusing about this is how it resembles the lame attempt to slander Bush with a fabricated memo that unfortunately was so poorly done that the type font didn't even exist at the time said memo was supposed to have been written.

Put the matter of where born aside and just consider the irrefutable facts as the questioner pointed out, the terminology in said alleged BC simply was not correct for time of alleged birth there. The "African American" label didn't exist, the hospital didn't have the name stated, the country of alleged father's origin didn't get the name "Kenya" for a long time after the fact.  Now put all of this with the obvious discrepancies in the type fonts and spacing and regardless of where this man was born, that is a forged document and a rather shoddy one at that.

Now as a separate issue, this same individual given a free ride right through school and into the presidency displayed an unending contempt for our country and a hatred for white people along with his ugly cow of a wife.  Any way you look at it, the fact this country has fallen so far as to elect someone like Barack Obama to the presidency should be regarded as a harbinger of doom for America.

It is one minute before midnight in the former land of the free and home of the brave.  That is the inescapable conclusion from the election of Barry Soetoro and the subsequent attack on our history, our freedom of speech, our right to protect our homes and property and just about any other right you care to look at.  We have the numbers, we have the arms but I seriously doubt we have the will to take the country back from these people.  They have hijacked our schools, our media, our government and our courts.

It seems that once again history is being its dreary self and repeating, with yet another great nation and great race being destroyed from within by the enemies that walk among us every day.

----------

Daily Bread (08-31-2017),Knightkore (08-30-2017)

----------


## RGV

> Damn, I was so sure PE was going to come back and address the four points of the OP specifically, complete with references just as the original questioner did.  What I find amusing about this is how it resembles the lame attempt to slander Bush with a fabricated memo that unfortunately was so poorly done that the type font didn't even exist at the time said memo was supposed to have been written.
> 
> Put the matter of where born aside and just consider the irrefutable facts as the questioner pointed out, the terminology in said alleged BC simply was not correct for time of alleged birth there. The "African American" label didn't exist, the hospital didn't have the name stated, the country of alleged father's origin didn't get the name "Kenya" for a long time after the fact.  Now put all of this with the obvious discrepancies in the type fonts and spacing and regardless of where this man was born, that is a forged document and a rather shoddy one at that.
> 
> Now as a separate issue, this same individual given a free ride right through school and into the presidency displayed an unending contempt for our country and a hatred for white people along with his ugly cow of a wife.  Any way you look at it, the fact this country has fallen so far as to elect someone like Barack Obama to the presidency should be regarded as a harbinger of doom for America.
> 
> It is one minute before midnight in the former land of the free and home of the brave.  That is the inescapable conclusion from the election of Barry Soetoro and the subsequent attack on our history, our freedom of speech, our right to protect our homes and property and just about any other right you care to look at.  We have the numbers, we have the arms but I seriously doubt we have the will to take the country back from these people.  They have hijacked our schools, our media, our government and our courts.
> 
> It seems that once again history is being its dreary self and repeating, with yet another great nation and great race being destroyed from within by the enemies that walk among us every day.


Funny, I don't see African American anywhere on the birth certificate.
What do you think Kenya was called before it became independent?
What differences in font?

Here is a copy:
Barack Obama Birth Certificate

----------


## Rita Marley

> Funny, I don't see African American anywhere on the birth certificate.
> What do you think Kenya was called before it became independent?
> What differences in font?
> 
> Here is a copy:
> Barack Obama Birth Certificate


African is not a race. If it was, the mother should have been North American.

----------

Knightkore (09-01-2017),Mainecoons (08-31-2017)

----------


## RGV

> African is not a race. If it was, the mother should have been North American.


Not everyone holds that view.

*African*(s) may refer to: Something from or related to the continent of *Africa*. Anything from or pertaining to *Africa*: *African* people, people who are native to *Africa*, decendants or trace their ancestry to indigenous inhabitants of *Africa*. Ethnic groups of *Africa*.

----------


## Rita Marley

> Not everyone holds that view.
> 
> *African*(s) may refer to: Something from or related to the continent of *Africa*. Anything from or pertaining to *Africa*: *African* people, people who are native to *Africa*, decendants or trace their ancestry to indigenous inhabitants of *Africa*. Ethnic groups of *Africa*.


The father is African and the mother is Caucasian. Even a child can see the error.

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-31-2017),Knightkore (09-01-2017)

----------


## Oskar

Africaucasion.

----------

Rita Marley (08-31-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Damn, I was so sure PE was going to come back and address the four points of the OP specifically, complete with references just as the original questioner did.  What I find amusing about this is how it resembles the lame attempt to slander Bush with a fabricated memo that unfortunately was so poorly done that the type font didn't even exist at the time said memo was supposed to have been written.
> 
> Put the matter of where born aside and just consider the irrefutable facts as the questioner pointed out, the terminology in said alleged BC simply was not correct for time of alleged birth there. The "African American" label didn't exist, the hospital didn't have the name stated, the country of alleged father's origin didn't get the name "Kenya" for a long time after the fact.  Now put all of this with the obvious discrepancies in the type fonts and spacing and regardless of where this man was born, that is a forged document and a rather shoddy one at that.
> 
> Now as a separate issue, this same individual given a free ride right through school and into the presidency displayed an unending contempt for our country and a hatred for white people along with his ugly cow of a wife.  Any way you look at it, the fact this country has fallen so far as to elect someone like Barack Obama to the presidency should be regarded as a harbinger of doom for America.
> 
> It is one minute before midnight in the former land of the free and home of the brave.  That is the inescapable conclusion from the election of Barry Soetoro and the subsequent attack on our history, our freedom of speech, our right to protect our homes and property and just about any other right you care to look at.  We have the numbers, we have the arms but I seriously doubt we have the will to take the country back from these people.  They have hijacked our schools, our media, our government and our courts.
> 
> It seems that once again history is being its dreary self and repeating, with yet another great nation and great race being destroyed from within by the enemies that walk among us every day.


Your correct Mr @Mainecoons .
We have the numbers and the arms but have we become so understanding, so tolerant , that we now let them walk on us  .  
  Have we lost our will - No.
But yes ,we've become too civilized.

----------

Knightkore (09-01-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> I'm not interested in arguing the birther conspiracy.  Can we argue the name of the discoverer of the wheel instead?


He probably was white.

----------

Knightkore (09-01-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> He probably was white.


African.

----------

Daily Bread (09-01-2017),Knightkore (09-01-2017)

----------


## Jeffrey

> Who cares anymore?  Even if he wasn't a native born American citizen how will that change anything today?


Right.  Why beat a dead horse?

----------


## Rita Marley

> Right.  Why beat a dead horse?


To expose the inbred corruption and coverup by the Democratic Party.

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-31-2017),Knightkore (09-01-2017),Mainecoons (08-31-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Right.  Why beat a dead horse?


Set the legal foundation for undoing his wreckage - AND TRYING HIM FOR TREASON.

This won't be over until he's swinging from his neck.

----------

Knightkore (09-01-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> Right.  Why beat a dead horse?


WHY?  Because if he was not eligible to be president,,,,,,,,,,,obamacare is invalid as is every law he signed or vetoed.  Every EO is invalid.  Every agreement he made with anyone is invalid.  Every Presidential Findings he made is invalid.  Every cent he spent by fraud is owed to the taxpayers.  The DNC ceases to exist.  Numerous high ranking Democrats will be proven to have known and will be jailed as co-conspirators.

Do I need to continue?  What is the statute of limitations on major felonies?

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-31-2017),Knightkore (09-01-2017),Rita Marley (08-31-2017)

----------


## RGV

> WHY?  Because if he was not eligible to be president,,,,,,,,,,,obamacare is invalid as is every law he signed or vetoed.  Every EO is invalid.  Every agreement he made with anyone is invalid.  Every Presidential Findings he made is invalid.  Every cent he spent by fraud is owed to the taxpayers.  The DNC ceases to exist.  Numerous high ranking Democrats will be proven to have known and will be jailed as co-conspirators.
> 
> Do I need to continue?  What is the statute of limitations on major felonies?


You should worry less about Obama and more about Trump. The Republicans have control and here you are complaining about Obama instead of doing anything.  :Wtf20:

----------

Capt Morgan (09-01-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

It appears that this topic gets under the skin of Obama's body guards more than the rest of his escapades  :Thinking: .More than his being a crack dealer in his old neighborhood , more than the accusations of having a closet feminine side . I wonder why this one in particular is a thorn to his supporters . Maybe his college records that we can't get our hands on has some insight . How about some old classmates that are suspiciously incognito . 
There's not too much history from outsiders on this criminal president . 
I suggest the left think twice about building a statue on this one - even the birds won't shit on it .

----------

Knightkore (09-01-2017),Rita Marley (09-01-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> You should worry less about Obama and more about Trump. The Republicans have control and here you are complaining about Obama instead of doing anything.


Perhaps a reading course would help you.  A question was asked, I answered it with facts.  Trump has already been a much better president than obama ever could be.  Trump is fighting the establishment and they are trying to protect their honey pot, D's and R's alike.  obama was simply the worst president ever.  The worst president imaginable.  You colossal idiots had to CHEAT to nominate clinton and you tell me to worry about Trump.  COMPLETELY FOOLISH, unbelievably foolish.  Every liberal should be ashamed to show their two faces in public.

----------

Daily Bread (12-18-2017),Knightkore (09-01-2017)

----------


## tiny1

> Not everyone holds that view.
> 
> *African*(s) may refer to: Something from or related to the continent of *Africa*. Anything from or pertaining to *Africa*: *African* people, people who are native to *Africa*, decendants or trace their ancestry to indigenous inhabitants of *Africa*. Ethnic groups of *Africa*.


That shows your ignorance.  In then early 60s, we used terms like Caucasian, Negroid, Mongolian.  Those are RACES.  African is not a race.  There are Black Africans, White Africans and Arab Africans.  Hispanic, Arab, and East Indians are not races, they are nationalities.  Trying to spin this, like you are, is making you look foolish.  
What is the deal?  What if we found out Obozo was in fact, Kenyan by birth.  Would you be American enough to want to see justice done, or like most liberals, make excuses for Obozo's crimes.  I say he should be incarcerated until he turns to dust.  Moochie right along with him.  To perpetrate such a crime on America and Americans, should draw the ire of every Citizen, and screw partisanship.  Anyone who tries to make excuses for this crap, deserves a cell right beside him.

----------

Big Dummy (09-01-2017),Daily Bread (09-01-2017),Knightkore (09-01-2017),Rita Marley (09-01-2017)

----------


## Dan40

IF it were found that obama was Kenyan and not eligible,,,,,,,,,,,,

The Democratic Party would be ruined.  No way could the stupids forgive this.

The lame stream media would be ruined as well.

If obama were shown to be a fraud, the conservatives would flourish.  Even the intentionally, terminal, stupid would have to agree with those that said all along that obama was a fraud.

----------

Knightkore (09-01-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

Barack Hussein Obama - Discover the Networks

----------


## Capt Morgan

> Barack Hussein Obama - Discover the Networks


You posted this as an example of satire, right?

----------


## Rutabaga

> You posted this as an example of satire, right?


if you looked at it, i see nothing to indicate satirical content...just obobos history, complete with citations and references...

----------

Knightkore (09-01-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> if you looked at it, i see nothing to indicate satirical content...just obobos history, complete with citations and references...


He's another pusher of the Narrative.

That's all.

----------

Big Dummy (09-01-2017),Knightkore (09-01-2017),Rutabaga (09-01-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

> You posted this as an example of satire, right?


It appears that you are another that simply can't deal with facts . However your fixation with fiction is something that you should not feel isolated with as you obviously are aware that Barry has quite a few other starry eyed children that also voted for him . As you grow up and realized that the magician used smoke and mirrors in his method of cajoling victims to his Jonestown like scam. If your already an adult and haven't the intellect to see what's wrong right in front of you than there is a safe place for you - the Democrat Party . It's been around a while and unlike the infamous Coney Island boardwalk , it still has an ongoing freak show .

----------


## Capt Morgan

> if you looked at it, i see nothing to indicate satirical content...just obobos history, complete with citations and references...


If its not satire then just straight comedy.  It looks like its the trumpsters version of the bible.  Now I can see where you guys get all your crazy ideas.  The sources are unbelievable, one I found "DanFromSquirrelHill.wordpress.com".  You make fun of the MSM and then you expect people to take you seriously when you reference crap like this?

----------

RGV (09-01-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> If its not satire then just straight comedy.  It looks like its the trumpsters version of the bible.  Now I can see where you guys get all your crazy ideas.  The sources are unbelievable, one I found "DanFromSquirrelHill.wordpress.com".  You make fun of the MSM and then you expect people to take you seriously when you reference crap like this?


Obama was such a finely tuned disaster that his hand-picked successor got trounced in the election. He bet his legacy on her and lost it, along with over 1,000 local, state, and federal positions for his party, which is now controlled by corrupt freaks and endemic losers. If he was illegally president it would be a blessing to Dems. At least it would be an excuse for his abject failure.

----------

Daily Bread (09-01-2017),Kodiak (09-02-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> Obama was such a finely tuned disaster that his hand-picked successor got trounced in the election. He bet his legacy on her and lost it, along with over 1,000 local, state, and federal positions for his party, which is now controlled by corrupt freaks and endemic losers. If he was illegally president it would be a blessing to Dems. At least it would be an excuse for his abject failure.


But they won the fictitious and imaginary "popular vote."  And their record is perfect in special elections since.

----------

Big Dummy (09-01-2017),Rita Marley (09-01-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> But they won the fictitious and imaginary "popular vote."  And their record is perfect in special elections since.


Don't forget they have a master legislator at the helm.

Who believes Hillary really won the popular vote? Four kids with cotton candy and balloons showed up for her rallies, but people came out in droves to vote for her? I think not.

----------

Daily Bread (09-02-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> Don't forget they have a master legislator at the helm.
> 
> Who believes Hillary really won the popular vote? Four kids with cotton candy and balloons showed up for her rallies, but people came out in droves to vote for her? I think not.


Trump won 86% of the polling places, clinton won 14%.  Democrats call that a tie.  And if they had been allowed to do a recount in secret, it would have been a clear victory.

----------

Rita Marley (09-01-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> If its not satire then just straight comedy.  It looks like its the trumpsters version of the bible.  Now I can see where you guys get all your crazy ideas.  The sources are unbelievable, one I found "DanFromSquirrelHill.wordpress.com".  You make fun of the MSM and then you expect people to take you seriously when you reference crap like this?


Assertion is not proof.

You ASSERT it's pure comedy.  You ASSERT our ideas are crazy.  You ASSERT the sources are unbelievable.

You've proven, or shown, NONE of those assertions.

FAIL.

----------

usfan (09-01-2017)

----------


## Capt Morgan

> Assertion is not proof.
> 
> You ASSERT it's pure comedy.  You ASSERT our ideas are crazy.  You ASSERT the sources are unbelievable.
> 
> You've proven, or shown, NONE of those assertions.
> 
> FAIL.


The only person who failed was you in assuming that what I said was an "assertion".  If I don't cite a source for what I say then what I am stating is my opinion.  I see a lot of opinions on here even though a lot of statements start with the word "FACT".   When someone says Obama was the worst president it must be their opinion because I never see anything that proves what they say.  Just like if I say that Trump is incompetent it is my opinion.

----------


## Daily Bread

A lot of words that compiled Nothing ! You should change your name to Captain Obvious

----------


## JustPassinThru

> The only person who failed was you in assuming that what I said was an "assertion".  If I don't cite a source for what I say then what I am stating is my opinion.  I see a lot of opinions on here even though a lot of statements start with the word "FACT".   When someone says Obama was the worst president it must be their opinion because I never see anything that proves what they say.  Just like if I say that Trump is incompetent it is my opinion.


You said some things - those are "assertions."

Fact or opinion - when challenged, they need to be supported.  Else the poster looks like the trolling tool he is.

You support a fact with references to independent, TRUSTED sources.  Not overnight websites launched by lefties.

You support an opinion by walking the reader through the facts and observations that took you to that opinion.

If you don't do either...then don't be surprised when it's ignored and its promoter labeled a fool and a tool.

----------


## RGV

bir.png
The only fact here is the birth certificate.

----------

Capt Morgan (09-02-2017)

----------


## Capt Morgan

> Set the legal foundation for undoing his wreckage - AND TRYING HIM FOR TREASON.
> 
> This won't be over until he's swinging from his neck.


What was this?  Fact or assertion?

----------


## Rita Marley

His race was African. His gender was Kenya. Nothing to see here folks.

----------


## Kodiak

> Attachment 23974
> The only fact here is the birth certificate.


I agree....

----------

Daily Bread (12-18-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

> The only person who failed was you in assuming that what I said was an "assertion".  If I don't cite a source for what I say then what I am stating is my opinion.  I see a lot of opinions on here even though a lot of statements start with the word "FACT".   When someone says Obama was the worst president it must be their opinion because I never see anything that proves what they say.  Just like if I say that Trump is incompetent it is my opinion.


Hmmm, than what do you base your opinions on ? If not using a base with facts than we're operating on a dream . Left =dreams , Right = facts .  It may take a while but you will eventually wake up .

----------


## Rutabaga

> If its not satire then just straight comedy.  It looks like its the trumpsters version of the bible.  Now I can see where you guys get all your crazy ideas.  The sources are unbelievable, one I found "DanFromSquirrelHill.wordpress.com".  You make fun of the MSM and then you expect people to take you seriously when you reference crap like this?


while i agree much of obobos history is comedic in nature, its his history nonetheless...

but you guys take the word of 2 lefties in a basement whos been caught "revising" the truth for cash...snopes.

----------

Daily Bread (09-02-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

It makes them feel all warm and squishy inside , just an opinion.

----------

Rita Marley (09-02-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> What was this?  Fact or assertion?


Obviously, what I argue SHOULD be done, is OPINION.

Based on logic.  The damage the Kenyan did is extensive; and the Fuddrel Kangaroo Kourts will block all undoing.

The fastest way to undo it all, is to demonstrate that all his acts were illegitimate law - that the Kenyan was not lawfully President.

So, once that is proven, all the legal acts are undone; and all the money given away recoverable; and all involved in the fraud open to prosecution.





...see how easy that is, to support an opinion?  It's easy for me because the opinion is MINE - not off a Talking Points e-blast.

----------


## usfan

> I agree....


And the FACT of this dubious birth certificate, & the VALID questions it has raised, about authenticity, calls for an unbiased, scientific examination of the evidence.  Assertions are useless.  But, given the valid questions about the authenticity, SHOULD make an honest observer seek the facts.  But if any scientific & historical examination of this document, & the claims is blocked, HOW is that a rational response for a truth seeking people?

We can be content with the official propaganda from the agenda driven producers of this document, while they block any access to verify it, or we can question the motives of these people, & demand an  open, unbiased investigation, using FACTS & evidence, instead of assertions & dismissal.

----------


## Dan40

> Set the legal foundation for undoing his wreckage - AND TRYING HIM FOR TREASON.
> 
> This won't be over until he's swinging from his neck.


Can a non-USA citizen commit treason against the USA?

----------


## Dan40

> His race was African. His gender was Kenya. Nothing to see here folks.


African is not a race and Kenya was not a country then, but close enough for the left.
 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Can a non-USA citizen commit treason against the USA?


He presented himself as a citizen.  Try him for Treason.

Also file charges on him for Espionage.  If the Treason charge is thrown out, try him as a foreign national working to destroy the nation while passing as a lawful citizen-official.

Ends the same, either way.  

And make sure it's a MILITARY Court-Martial.  His lackeys and friends in the Kangaroo Kourts would be happy to spring him on nothing at all, with a brief filled with word-salad sophistry.

IN FRONT OF GENERALS.  REAL generals, not these dykes that he promoted.

----------


## RGV

> And the FACT of this dubious birth certificate, & the VALID questions it has raised, about authenticity, calls for an unbiased, scientific examination of the evidence.  Assertions are useless.  But, given the valid questions about the authenticity, SHOULD make an honest observer seek the facts.  But if any scientific & historical examination of this document, & the claims is blocked, HOW is that a rational response for a truth seeking people?
> 
> We can be content with the official propaganda from the agenda driven producers of this document, while they block any access to verify it, or we can question the motives of these people, & demand an  open, unbiased investigation, using FACTS & evidence, instead of assertions & dismissal.


A little research that you could do for yourself would lead you to the conclusion his birth certificate is real.
With the time you have spent blindly following rumors you could have proved it to yourself.

----------


## Dan40

> A little research that you could do for yourself would lead you to the conclusion his birth certificate is real.
> With the time you have spent blindly following rumors you could have proved it to yourself.


His tenure as president was a complete sham.  He was noted to tell many, many lies.  Like the famous, "If you like your Doctor, you can keep your Doctor."  He knew that to be an unqualified lie every time he said it.  He also said her insurance would not pay for his mother's treatment.  ANOTHER LIE.

Why would his birth certificate be real when nothing about his presidency was real?  You don't realize that many govt departments, Printing office, FBI, CIA, could produce a phony document along with the thousands they produce daily?

----------

Madison (09-03-2017)

----------


## Capt Morgan

> His tenure as president was a complete sham.  He was noted to tell many, many lies.  Like the famous, "If you like your Doctor, you can keep your Doctor."  He knew that to be an unqualified lie every time he said it.  He also said her insurance would not pay for his mother's treatment.  ANOTHER LIE.
> 
> Why would his birth certificate be real when nothing about his presidency was real?  You don't realize that many govt departments, Printing office, FBI, CIA, could produce a phony document along with the thousands they produce daily?


You voted for Trump and you're complaining about Obama telling lies? :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Big Dummy

> You voted for Trump and you're complaining about Obama telling lies?


You know of Trump lies?

Still can't find a legal birth certificate for Obama, so you want to spin.

----------

Madison (09-03-2017)

----------


## MedicineBow

> That's it in a nutshell. That's one reason why this won't disappear .
> The new question will be -
> Why Doesnt The Left Care .


 The ends justify the means...that's why they don't care.

----------

Daily Bread (12-18-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

> A little research that you could do for yourself would lead you to the conclusion his birth certificate is real.
> With the time you have spent blindly following rumors you could have proved it to yourself.


With the time you, Booby and Captain Obvious have spent trying to dodge answering the original facts , it's quite obvious you people can't come up with anything concrete to defend your hero's deceit . What with you people on the left - are your lives so shallow that you need to try to irritate by supporting criminals . You people are being laughed at and seem to enjoy being made looking foolish . Like a class clown in 2nd grade .

----------

Big Dummy (09-02-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> You voted for Trump and you're complaining about Obama telling lies?


Trump is 3 decades older than obama and has yet to tell 10% of the lies obama has already told YOU.

failed Stimulus,
national debt,
deficits, 
dollar value, 
inflation,
Solyndra,
Solar1,
A123,
Fast & Furious,
GSA,
pipeline,
oil moratorium,
Van Jones,
GDP, 
unemployment,
Federal revenue,
class warfare,
TARP funds,
"shovel ready,"
debt ceiling deal,
obamacare,
IRS targeting.
Benghazi
Probe of AP reporters.

Those took just a minute or two.

----------

Daily Bread (09-02-2017),Madison (09-03-2017),usfan (09-03-2017)

----------


## Capt Morgan

> Trump is 3 decades older than obama and has yet to tell 10% of the lies obama has already told YOU.
> 
> failed Stimulus,
> national debt,
> deficits, 
> dollar value, 
> inflation,
> Solyndra,
> Solar1,
> ...


Trump is already over 1000 lies, how bad will be at the end of 4 years?

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> Trump is already over 1000 lies, how bad will be at the end of 4 years?


Capt Morgan , 

List the every Trump number of 1000 lies , or provide a link to back up your statement. 




 @Dan40


Joe :

----------

JustPassinThru (09-03-2017)

----------


## Capt Morgan

> Capt Morgan , 
> 
> List the every Trump number of 1000 lies , or provide a link to back up your statement. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  @Dan40
> 
> ...


President Trumps list of false and misleading claims tops 1,000 - The Washington Post

A simple Google search on "trump lies" gets over 57,000,000 hits, this is just one.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> President Trumps list of false and misleading claims tops 1,000 - The Washington Post
> 
> A simple Google search on "trump lies" gets over 57,000,000 hits, this is just one.


False facts.

Google is as agenda-driven as you are.  

And that something is on a website, proves NOTHING.

FACTS.  List the claims of lies, that they can be examined.

----------

usfan (09-03-2017)

----------


## Capt Morgan

> False facts.
> 
> Google is as agenda-driven as you are.  
> 
> And that something is on a website, proves NOTHING.
> 
> FACTS.  List the claims of lies, that they can be examined.


Its easy to say everything is a lie (which you do) that way you'll never have to admit the truth about Trump's lies.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Its easy to say everything is a lie (which you do) that way you'll never have to admit the truth about Trump's lies.


And you keep on stamping your foot and saying "Trump lies."

PROVE his lies.

Not with a website put up last week that says he lies.  WHAT lies, and where is the proof of the lie.

----------


## Big Dummy

> And you keep on stamping your foot and saying "Trump lies."
> 
> PROVE his lies.
> 
> Not with a website put up last week that says he lies.  WHAT lies, and where is the proof of the lie.


Really just pick one and prove it. I will make an example of how it is done. Post the lie. Then post the truth and give a link that backs it up and where the truth statement is derived from.


I'll start with a counter first. "The Benghazi attack was caused by a YouTube video." Says Obama and Hilary.


In her first public statement, the secretary of state referred to the video, but made no mention of terrorists or a terrorist attack. An hour later, she sent an email to her daughter, Chelsea, that made no reference to the video, and blamed “an al Qaeda-like group.” (The State Department’s Operations Center earlier that night sent an email to the White House, Pentagon, FBI and other government agencies that said Ansar al-Sharia has claimed credit for the attack on its Facebook and Twitter accounts — a fact that was not made public until Reuters reported it on Oct. 24, 2012.)

http://www.factcheck.org/2016/06/the-benghazi-timeline-clinton-edition/

----------

usfan (09-03-2017)

----------


## Capt Morgan

> And you keep on stamping your foot and saying "Trump lies."
> 
> PROVE his lies.
> 
> Not with a website put up last week that says he lies.  WHAT lies, and where is the proof of the lie.


Nope, do it yourself.  The link I posted (Washington Post) is not some website put up last week.  If you believe everything Trump says then you have no credibility.

----------


## usfan

> Nope, do it yourself.  The link I posted (Washington Post) is not some website put up last week.  If you believe everything Trump says then you have no credibility.


The person making the claim is tasked with supporting it.  You are the one making a positive claim (trump lies!), therefore you are the one tasked with providing evidence.  In America, this is part of the 'due process' concept, and that  of being innocent until proven guilty.  But as you so clearly demonstrate, that is not the MO of the left, who rely on accusations, lies, false narratives, & propaganda to promote their agenda.  But you should know, that once you destroy the basic rights of man, as arrived at in the enlightenment & codified in the American Experiment, you return us to the dark ages.

----------


## usfan

> A little research that you could do for yourself would lead you to the conclusion his birth certificate is real.
> With the time you have spent blindly following rumors you could have proved it to yourself.


I have seen the evidence, not just blindly believed propaganda sources, with an agenda.  It is enough to raise valid questions, & IMO, SHOULD be investigated to find the Truth, not just the claims, of the issue.

But your response here is merely the pot calling the kettle, black.  What 'research' have you undertaken, that provided conclusive evidence for YOUR belief about the validity of BO's BC?

----------


## usfan

> Its easy to say everything is a lie (which you do) that way you'll never have to admit the truth about Trump's lies.


Perhaps you missed the irony of this statement. JPT was pointing out that you are merely SAYING, 'everything is a lie!' regarding Trump, but with no evidence.  You won't even list these mysterious 'lies!', you merely accuse them.  My conclusion, if you cannot provide a list of 1000 trump lies, proven by facts, is that YOU are the liar, promoting propaganda & lies to smear the opposition, & to promote your agenda of a socialist nanny state.

----------

Big Dummy (09-03-2017)

----------


## Capt Morgan

> Perhaps you missed the irony of this statement. JPT was pointing out that you are merely SAYING, 'everything is a lie!' regarding Trump, but with no evidence.  You won't even list these mysterious 'lies!', you merely accuse them.  My conclusion, if you cannot provide a list of 1000 trump lies, proven by facts, is that YOU are the liar, promoting propaganda & lies to smear the opposition, & to promote your agenda of a socialist nanny state.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Lame:

----------


## Rita Marley

> 


He sure didn't lie when he said he would beat the pantsuits off of Hillary.

----------


## usfan

> 


Good, good.. i like it when defeated fools respond like this.. it exposes them as propagandists & liars..  And, since you will not (or cannot) support your wild claims, that is the only rational conclusion.  It only confirms the observation that many see:  Leftists are emotionally driven, irrational fools, with no concept of evidence, Truth, due process, or rationality.  They easily spew lies, & rely on propaganda & phony caricatures to deceive people.  Facts & reason have no place in the left's public discourse.

----------

Daily Bread (09-03-2017)

----------


## Capt Morgan

> He sure didn't lie when he said he would beat the pantsuits off of Hillary.


You're right.

I'll give Trump credit for a couple things.  The stock market has set new records since he's been elected and my 401k is doing better than ever.  

I was watching CBS evening news the other night and they showed the film of him in Houston.  They interviewed 2 black women who said it gave them hope to see the president mingling with the people and helping hand out food and supplies.

----------


## Rita Marley

> You're right.
> 
> I'll give Trump credit for a couple things.  The stock market has set new records since he's been elected and my 401k is doing better than ever.  
> 
> I was watching CBS evening news the other night and they showed the film of him in Houston.  They interviewed 2 black women who said it gave them hope to see the president mingling with the people and helping hand out food and supplies.


Paris Accords.

----------


## RGV

> You're right.
> 
> I'll give Trump credit for a couple things.  The stock market has set new records since he's been elected and my 401k is doing better than ever.  
> 
> I was watching CBS evening news the other night and they showed the film of him in Houston.  They interviewed 2 black women who said it gave them hope to see the president mingling with the people and helping hand out food and supplies.


You'll notice that these people never make the effort to fact check their own propaganda. That's why they are known to want to remain ignorant. The original post is easily debunked, but they choose not to. Why? I'm not sure, but I think it is because they want to blame someone else for their own shortcomings.
ig.png

----------

Capt Morgan (09-03-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> You'll notice that these people never make the effort to fact check their own propaganda. That's why they are known to want to remain ignorant. The original post is easily debunked, but they choose not to. Why? I'm not sure, but I think it is because they want to blame someone else for their own shortcomings.
> ig.png


Race - African.

You sure this isn't Charlize Theron's BC?

----------


## RGV

_2_ :  a person and especially a black person of African ancestry



African | Definition of African by Merriam-Webster

What part don't you understand, and why couldn't you do this for yourself?

----------


## JustPassinThru

Give RGV a big High Five.

He just went on my IGNORE list.

He's utterly without redeeming social value.

----------

Madison (09-03-2017),RGV (09-03-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Race - African.
> 
> You sure this isn't Charlize Theron's BC?


I worked with an African American, once.  He was a high-level engineer with my company; doing field retrofits to our testing equipment.

He was red-haired and whiter-skinned then I was.  His English had the King's accent - and he could speak Afrikaans.

He was born in South Africa; and fled the nation as a teenager.  Got here and became an American citizen.

African American.

What race is he, now?  African?

----------


## Madison

Oh my  :Geez: there is few trolls in that thread ....pff 

nurse.gif



Trump did more good before and since he is President!

Hussein Barak Muslim Obozo is nothing but bullshit

----------


## Dan40

> President Trumps list of false and misleading claims tops 1,000 - The Washington Post
> 
> A simple Google search on "trump lies" gets over 57,000,000 hits, this is just one.


Why make it obvious that neither you no the WP knows how the Senate works.  Harry Reid (D, NV.) exercised the "nuclear option" for appointees, ONLY.  Meaning other votes take 60 votes first for closure to end debates and filibusters, and then 51 votes to pass.

Trump is asking below for closure and a majority vote for ALL issues like the House does.

_If  Republicans are going to pass great future legislation in the Senate,  they must immediately go to a 51 vote majority, not senseless 60._..Even  though parts of healthcare could pass at 51, some really good things  need 60. So many great future bills & budgets need 60 votes

Repeated 4 timesJul 18Jul 29Jul 29Jul 30
Topic: Health care
Source: Twitter
The  Senate was already working through the reconciliation process, which  requires a 51-vote majority, to pass the Obamacare repeal and replace  bill.
*The above WP comments in blue are simply bullshit.* 
_https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reconc...tates_Congress)

Reconciliation (United States Congress)
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
For other uses, see Reconciliation.

Reconciliation is a legislative process of the United States Congress that allows expedited passage of certain budgetary legislation on spending, revenues, and the federal debt limit with a simple majority vote in both the House (218 votes) and Senate (51 votes). Senate rules prohibit filibustering and impose a 20 hour cap on the total time for debate, motions and amendments related to reconciliation bills. The procedure also exists in the House of Representatives, but the House regularly passes rules that constrain debate and amendments, so reconciliation has had a less significant impact on that body.[1]

_So I follow your link, and the first item I look at is NOT a lie by Trump, but lying pablum for the immeasurably stupid by the Washington Post.

Here is the deal in the Senate, for decades the closure rule included that while a filibuster was in progress, NO OTHER SENATE BUSINESS COULD BE CONDUCTED.  Under that rule, _47 filibusters took place._  Then DEMOCRATS with a majority changed the rule to allow other Senate business to go on as normal as a filibuster was in progress.  Today while a Senator filibusters, the chamber is all but empty as the others go about their business.  More than 2000 filibusters have been done in less time than the old rule was in force.

Trump was asking for a simple majority vote, LIKE THE HOUSE, for all issues.

Here, learn something about your government that you never knew:

*Senate*

Main article: Filibuster in the United States Senate
 The filibuster is a powerful legislative device in the United States Senate.  It is not part of the US Constitution, becoming theoretically possible  with a change of Senate rules only in 1806, and never being used until  1837.[51] It was strengthened in 1975[52]  and in the past decade has come to mean that most major legislation  (apart from budgets) requires a 60% vote to bring a bill or nomination  to the floor for a vote. In recent years, the majority has preferred to  avoid filibusters by moving to other business when a filibuster is  threatened and attempts to achieve cloture have failed.[53] Defenders call the filibuster "The Soul of the Senate."[54]
Senate rules  permit a senator or senators to speak for as long as they wish and on  any topic they choose, unless "three-fifths of the Senators duly chosen  and sworn"[55] (usually 60 out of 100 senators) bring debate to a close by invoking cloture under Senate Rule XXII.


WITHOUT ABJECT STUPIDITY AND LIES, THE LEFT COULD NOT FUNCTION!

----------


## RGV

> I worked with an African American, once.  He was a high-level engineer with my company; doing field retrofits to our testing equipment.
> 
> He was red-haired and whiter-skinned then I was.  His English had the King's accent - and he could speak Afrikaans.
> 
> He was born in South Africa; and fled the nation as a teenager.  Got here and became an American citizen.
> 
> African American.
> 
> What race is he, now?  African?


We are *all* African.

----------


## Dan40

> We are *all* African.


Mebbe you is.  I'm not.  Theories are not facts.

----------

